# Classic Install - Avital 3100



## Shane198three (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I decided to install an alarm on my car, just for the fun of it. I have a 1974 Ford Mustang II Mach 1. 

I have never installed an alarm system before in my life, so this is a new experience. I figured I would look here, for perhaps some expert advice. 

Since this is an older vehicle and I am not going to be adding any additional alarm options I will only be using a few wires. 

Violet - I connected the violet wire to the interior light as it will trigger the alarm if either of the doors are opened.

Black - Chassis Ground

Yellow - Ignition input, I have not installed this wire yet. I am still trying to figure out which wire to connect it to. 

Brown - Power to siren

Red - Constant, installed to battery

I have already installed the valet switch, and LED indicator. When the alarm is disabled the light still flashes, I am not sure if this will stop once I install the yellow wire. 

Even with the sensitivity set to high, I can jar the car pretty good without setting off the alarm. 

Any thoughts or advice?

Thank you.


----------



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

Couple of things:

The yellow wire needs to be hooked to the ignition wire of the car. The main function of that wire in your case will be for programming. The other thing you'll need it for is the onboard relays. These alarms are bad about the onboard relays clicking if you don't hook up the ignition wire.

I would also recommend hooking up the white wire to your parking lights. It's nice to have a visual and an audible notification when the alarm is going off. (make sure you switch it to which ever polarity you are tapping into)

As for the shock sensor, where do you have the brain mounted? The shock sensor is built into the brain, and if the brain isn't secured tightly, it will never go off.

Also, it sounds like the alarm may be in valet mode. The LED should stop blinking when you disarm it.


----------



## Shane198three (Jul 16, 2013)

I will hook up the yellow wire tomorrow, and test to make sure I am not in valet mode, I may need to open it up, there is a led jumper in the module


----------



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

That jumper is for the parking light flash. Not the LED.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

If the shock sensor is on board you want to attach the whole brain to a bundled harness in the car. Its always recommend that shock sensors be ziptied to a harness per directed's instructions. For some reason vibrations transfer better this way compared to being firmly mounted to anything solid.


----------



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

The Performer said:


> If the shock sensor is on board you want to attach the whole brain to a bundled harness in the car. Its always recommend that shock sensors be ziptied to a harness per directed's instructions. For some reason vibrations transfer better this way compared to being firmly mounted to anything solid.


Hmmm. I had to look up the manual and read it for myself. Been putting these things on for years and never noticed that. FWIW, I've never had any luck tying them to harness. Steering column always seems to work best.


----------



## Shane198three (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone know how to tell which wire is the Ignition input? I have 6 wires or so to choose from. 

"Yellow - Ignition input, I have not installed this wire yet. I am still trying to figure out which wire to connect it to. "


----------



## Shane198three (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, I figured out the ignition wire, and the LED stopped flashing while not armed... 

I have been having an ongoing issue, now that I have almost everything done, the alarm still will not go off when I open the door. With this older ford, the door switch triggers the light, and that is all that it seems to do. 

Duralast/Door Jamb Switch (SW92) | AutoZone.com

So I just connected the violet wire to the light. But when I would hook up the green negative door wire to ground it would not arm...

Now that I have everything nearly complete, this is not working once again. 

Any tips?


----------



## Shane198three (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, so the reason the alarm would not go off when the door was opened, was because you need to wait like 10 seconds after arming.


----------



## Shane198three (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, the install is about as far as I am going to take it. I didn't install the starter interrupt. And the horn doesn't blow with the alarm for some reason. 

I did have one issue, the alarm went off when I was driving it for some reason. I am not sure if it was just a fluke, or something is hooked up improperly.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Shane198three said:


> Ok, I figured out the ignition wire, and the LED stopped flashing while not armed...
> 
> I have been having an ongoing issue, now that I have almost everything done, the alarm still will not go off when I open the door. With this older ford, the door switch triggers the light, and that is all that it seems to do.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute you are using both the green and violet wires in the install? 

Just use the violet. If your door trigger is negative use the green, positive use purple. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------

